# 2008 Sentra bucking at 3000 rpm



## Steve Morin (Mar 19, 2019)

My daughter's 2008 Sentra appears to drive okay until it hits 3000 RPM then it starts bucking badly and feels like it's choking out. Speed isn't the issue as it can go highway speeds as long as it doesn't hit 3000 RPM. I cleaned the mass airflow sensor but it looked okay. I have a number of codes from AutoZone that I can share with you. Their printout indicates the most likely problem is the mass airflow sensor but I'm not sure.I would appreciate any help you might be able to provide to help me figure out this problem. Thank you.
Codes:
P0300 random misfire
P1148 generator 2 control circuit
P0011 intake camshaft position timing over advanced bank 1
P0130 O2 circuit bank 1 sensor 1
P0340 camshaft position sensor A circuit (bank 1 or single sensor)
P0335 crankshaft position sensor A circuit


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P1148 is a closed loop control function-Bank 1 trouble code, which would coincide with the P0130 code. The code is usually thrown because of a faulty air/fuel sensor or circuit. The vehicle is in ECM fail safe mode, which limits the RPM to 3000 and will cause the bucking you describe. A misfiring engine can trigger the air/fuel sensor and the camshaft code. Most likely the trouble is either with the camshaft position sensor or crankshaft position sensor. With those engine, you are usually better off replacing both, regardless. Stick with genuine Nissan sensors, if possible.


----------



## Steve Morin (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

smj999smj said:


> P1148 is a closed loop control function-Bank 1 trouble code (not a generator 2 control code), which would coincide with the P0130 code. The code is usually thrown because of a faulty air/fuel sensor or circuit. The vehicle is in ECM fail safe mode, which limits the RPM to 3000 and will cause the bucking you describe. A misfiring engine can trigger the air/fuel sensor and the camshaft code. Most likely the trouble is either with the camshaft position sensor or crankshaft position sensor. With those engine, you are usually better off replacing both, regardless. Stick with genuine Nissan sensors, if possible.


+1 excellent advice had the same issue.


----------



## Tevinxl (Mar 24, 2021)

Steve Morin said:


> My daughter's 2008 Sentra appears to drive okay until it hits 3000 RPM then it starts bucking badly and feels like it's choking out. Speed isn't the issue as it can go highway speeds as long as it doesn't hit 3000 RPM. I cleaned the mass airflow sensor but it looked okay. I have a number of codes from AutoZone that I can share with you. Their printout indicates the most likely problem is the mass airflow sensor but I'm not sure.I would appreciate any help you might be able to provide to help me figure out this problem. Thank you.
> Codes:
> P0300 random misfire
> P1148 generator 2 control circuit
> ...


Did you resolve the issue?


----------

